
Show HN: ffpass – Import and Export Passwords for Firefox Quantum - Labo333
https://github.com/louisabraham/ffpass
======
Shio
Fine work, might try later. Any clue why this is not a built-in feature
anymore?

~~~
Labo333
Maybe it is because they were developing Lockbox.

However, it seems they decided not to support it officially anymore 3 days
ago: [https://mozilla-lockbox.github.io/lockbox-
extension/release-...](https://mozilla-lockbox.github.io/lockbox-
extension/release-notes/)

